# Red Dress Manor - Oct 2012 (updated!)



## UE-OMJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Had an awesome day out with Urbex SW and Priority 7, managed to get a full non-fail explore day this time, but was very worn out by the time I got home. Great company as always. Lots of driving, lots of walking, and lots of wet feet!

This place has been on here before, and with reports of others being caught we decided not to stay too long, so we all split up, I headed upwards and worked my way down, these photos are left in the order of my explore so you see it unfold as I did.

The one thing I wanted to see most was the red dress, hence the name of this thread. I found the dress but the matching photo wasnt there!!! But luckily it was found later on downstairs.

Obviously I wont be giving out any history or details on this one.






































































































































































































Thanks for looking 


I'm keen to see the additional photos that will follow this from Urbex-SW and Priority7 as I am very sure I have missed quite a bit, I think we all agreed that we felt slightly uneasy in this house and didn't want to push our luck and stay too long...

.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely stuff as usual! Looks an epic splore. Can't believe you managed to get pics up before P7!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 24, 2012)

Things we dream of. 

Awesome mate..... Simply awesome


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 24, 2012)

Great shots there dude and it really was a great day wasn't it! 

As UE-OMJ says, we all had a bit of a strange feeling whilst we were there and I'm not sure if I actually told either P7 or OMJ but shortly after we gained entry, a 4x4 pulled up outside with dogs in the back... thankfully they left shortly after!

This was a perfect location to have a play about with my new 50mm lens so here are a few of my shots!







































A great day out, great locations but even better company! Time to plan the next explore!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ Cool shots with the 50 prime mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 24, 2012)

Great report and pics! We only had half an hour here and didnt even get to see upstairs, so its great to see your pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2012)

Holy fook! That's the Dogs!!! smashing report and pics OMJ!Keep'em coming!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing pics too SW!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 24, 2012)

*Lovely stuff you two...*


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice pics, looked like you all had a good day


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 24, 2012)

utterly stunning location by the looks of these equally stunning images! seriously beautiful shots, just really jealous that i didn't take them!


----------



## RichardH (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't remember seeing a previous report on this site.

The red dress and the photograph of it being worn bring a lump this miserable, hard-hearted solicitor's throat.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cracking find so many treasures to see!Great photos from all of you.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone, it's very much appreciated....

BUT, go back and have another look. I just realised 10 of the better photos were missing from my report!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 25, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 25, 2012)

Great piks guys you have done it justice, it is an awesome splore this, wish we'd we got to see more of it and look forward to the rest of your splore day results


----------



## bigbrat (Oct 25, 2012)

Excellent ! My personal favourites- the 'indoor garden' and the banisters! Still composing stories in my head bout where the people 
disappeared to.............!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 25, 2012)

WOW!
I love this place..


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 25, 2012)

This place looks amazing I love the shot of the tree by the chair! well done with this one!


----------



## Boatbird (Oct 27, 2012)

oh goodness, thats giving me the chills!


----------



## chapmand (Oct 27, 2012)

looks like a decent splore, love the red dress and matching photo, great work guys.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 27, 2012)

Wonderfully done, so much stuff..... I like stuff


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 27, 2012)

Cheers for the comments all  Although it's great to see these sorts of places first hand, you can't help but think why everything has been left behind, why does nobody care for this place...


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 27, 2012)

Great sets from both! Sooooo much stuff has loved though and it's kinda sad that everything's been pulled out of yeh suitcase, 
The red dress pictures back where it was though  
I know what u mean aboutvthisnplace though I felt overwhelmingly sad when I had been there not as much as crooked cottage but still, and also this place kinda have me the creeps!!!!!

Good to see it again though!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice and good to see a lot of stuff still there from when we were there


----------



## sonyes (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful place and some excellent pics from both of you, looks a very nice 'splore, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing great pictures very poignant to see the remains of some ones home and belongings


----------



## donss (Oct 27, 2012)

Stunning. Pure & simple..... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 27, 2012)

Excellent pics from both you guys, it really does make you wonder about the history of this place, thanks for sharing!


----------



## eggbox (Oct 28, 2012)

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## empirewindrush (Oct 30, 2012)

these places should , i think , be kept as they are , and secretly , because at some point , prehaps , someone may go in there and nab some stuff - eg the grandfather clock or stuff , but still , briliant work


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 30, 2012)

Great post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 30, 2012)

empirewindrush said:


> these places should , i think , be kept as they are , and secretly , because at some point , prehaps , someone may go in there and nab some stuff - eg the grandfather clock or stuff , but still , briliant work



stuff has already gone..from early reports to when we went there was a thing or two gone...it's, sadly, inevitable.


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 31, 2012)

I loved this place, good show.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 31, 2012)

Great shots to both,lets hope this place stays the way it is,..quality..


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 1, 2012)

loved this place ..must of spent 4 - 5 hours here really lovely splore with so much to see...amazing whats left behind in these places..


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 1, 2012)

empirewindrush said:


> these places should , i think , be kept as they are , and secretly



no such thing as secretly...once its out its out however hard you try to protect it...just the way it goes..always been the same..its not just splorers that use the forums..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 1, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> no such thing as secretly...once its out its out however hard you try to protect it...just the way it goes..always been the same..its not just splorers that use the forums..



Sadly that is too right  It was a great explore and we could have spent many hours inside photographing the details, there was so many things left behind, it really gets you thinking why it has been left like that...


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 5, 2012)

That's amazing. I particularly like the photo of the redress and then the picture of the lady in the photo frame wearing the red dress. Kind of brings it home that this was once someones whole life, dreams and aspirations. Wonderful stuff.......


----------



## eightieskid (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow this is fantastic, so many lovely little details! I hope no one finds this place and that it stays frozen in time.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

tiny living room! and that sewing machine!!!! getting very obsessed with this place now... not sure its healthy. Just looks amazing!

L x


----------



## MrDan (Jan 6, 2013)

Last I heard the red dress is no longer here, not sure how accurate that is as I've not been myself, some of those photos you've taken I'm really envious of!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

Poignancy overload! 

Fantastic work from both photographers.


----------



## muppet (Jan 6, 2013)

one of the best places on here . great pics from both of you . if only i didnt live so far away thanks for posting


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my favorite explores of 2012 right there!

Shame to see the place is looking quite a bit emptier than when myself and Mr J-Man went earlier in the year.


----------

